# £453.62 Fully Comp at 21



## 240K-GT (Jan 13, 2004)

Sorry couldnt resist posting that :smokin:
But yea I had to pay my insurance today which is £453.62 at 21 with 3 years no claims, not bad ay, only restriction is I can't drive anyone elses car (O well). Thats with Zurich (my 2nd year now).

Realy pleased with quote as the cheapest else where was asking over £900 with most being around the £1300-1500 mark.
Ok mines only about group 15-16 depending who you ask as is not a new one but still dear to insure with most companys.

Going to look at a proper insurance policy next year with a valued amount on it etc.

Will


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

How the HELL did you wrangle that quote???


----------



## 240K-GT (Jan 13, 2004)

You do relise my car is a KGC210 ie its 25years old. But thats just my new cover note that came through the post, paid it Tue afternoon. Was £580 last year. Its called realy realy pester companys till they give in to you. Prob cost about £10-20 in phone bill but did save me half the price to insure it though.

Will


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

25 year old car or not, £453 fully comp and being 21 years old is a good quote!


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

I guess thats classic insurance?


----------



## 240K-GT (Jan 13, 2004)

Nope, just normal car insurance.

Will


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

When I rang around trying to get my car insured as a classic, they told me that they do not do grey imports


----------



## DaleR (Dec 26, 2004)

My Audi Quattro 20v Coupe was only £450 when i was 22, and thats group 17/18


----------



## skinny (Oct 3, 2004)

Got my gtr insured as a classic through 'The Insurance Factory'. As a second car with no 'No Claims' , 5000 miles limited mileage, and no commuting for just 630quid. Oh and im 31.


----------

